# Choosing a compass.



## usaf2t3 (Jun 3, 2018)

I am an 18x hopeful, and have been practicing land nav skills with my local Orienteering club. The compasses we use there are small and clear, and meant to be laid on top of the map. It is my understanding that the Army uses lensatic compasses, which don't seem to be used in the same manner. Should I switch to using a lensatic compass on the courses, and if so, what are some features in a compass I should look for?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 3, 2018)

usaf2t3 said:


> I am an 18x hopeful, and have been practicing land nav skills with my local Orienteering club. The compasses we use there are small and clear, and meant to be laid on top of the map. It is my understanding that the Army uses lensatic compasses, which don't seem to be used in the same manner. Should I switch to using a lensatic compass on the courses, and if so, what are some features in a compass I should look for?


Go to a surplus store and buy an Army Lensatic Compass (or Ebay, or Amazon).


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 3, 2018)

Here's the link to FM 3-25.26, and image of proper compass from the FM

https://fas.org/irp/doddir/army/fm3-25-26.pdf


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jun 3, 2018)

If you are going to get a Lensatic compass, go ahead and spend the extra money on a tridium powered compass rather than the phosphorescent. You don't want to have to be charging your compass with your red lens in the dead of night while your trying to find your points!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 3, 2018)

As long as you know the fundamentals of land nav any compass will do.  This is not to take away from what all the others have said.  If u want a nice compass get one.

However with terrain association, hand rails, attack points and back stops a $30 cammenga wrist compass will get you on point.

Good luck bro!!


----------



## digrar (Jun 3, 2018)

We almost exclusively used Prismatic Silvas back in the day in Australia. Pretty pricey, but it got a lot of use.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 3, 2018)

I've always used a Silva. They're good compasses, easy to use and are durable.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 3, 2018)

Thing is, you're pretty reliably only allowed .mil issue at schools.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 6, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> Thing is, you're pretty reliably only allowed .mil issue at schools.


The principles are the same. I learned orienteering on a Silva Ranger in the Boy Scouts. I also used it at some of my courses to be honest.


----------



## digrar (Jun 6, 2018)

Some come with a NSN, a smooth talker might be able to claim it's issued. 

That issued one looks okay though, ours were very old, very solid brass unit with a mother of pearl card, MkIII Prismatic Compass. If you'd managed to use all your ammunition, snap your bayonet, lose your helmet, break your ceramic plates in half (David Bellavia House to House style), then you could grab your compass and beat a man to death with it. Interesting to look at, but a pain in the arse to carry.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2018)

Here you go...Tritium Compass 3H - Cammenga


----------



## DC (Oct 4, 2018)

Issued a Ranger Silva. No complaints.


----------

